# Frameless, my new addiction.



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

As the title suggests, I have started shooting frameless a lot. And by a lot I mean 500 to 600 shots a day. 
because of this, I have come to some interesting conclusions, such as frames look cool and may be fun to make and use, but are not necessary in the slightest. I got my first tubes last Wednesday, 1842 and 2040, up until then I was a dedicated flatband shooter, but after using a 1 to 1 pseudo taper on the 2040 i have started using tubes more(at least for the moment). I had seen frameless shooters such as Jax and Volp before and was interested to say the least, especially when I saw fowler with one on his wrist. So I cut some 1842 to 16 inches added a Warrior seal pouch and went nuts. Started with Jaxes over the knuckle style and moved onto the chinese or Volps style of shooting, I was very surprised at just how effective this really is. I was knocking down 9 out of 10 cans at 15 yards by the end of the first day with a 10 shot allowance. All this has lead to some nasty blisters on the back of my pointer finger. I am going to slap a bandaid over it and head back out there now, gonna try for 10 out of 10 at 20 yds. wish me luck.















Edit: If I posted this on the wrong thread please let me know.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Something I have to try soon just I kinda need my fingers working !


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Something I have to try soon just I kinda need my fingers working !


my fingers are definitely sore from shooting. lighter bands would definitely be better for starting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Frameless is good for the days that you can’t figure out which frame to shoot. lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Frameless is really one of my favorite way to shoot! Makes you feel like a super hero ! .. same with the LBS .. so compact .. yet still does it all 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok baby step haha


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Ok baby step haha


Haha nice man .. u should get you some green dub dub and shoot 50cal lead ! .. bow that will get the adrenal glands working lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

O brother think I stick with whizzing bb for a while I don’t want to knock any digits off lol your out ya mind 50 cal lead let’s see a vid doing that ????


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> O brother think I stick with whizzing bb for a while I don't want to knock any digits off lol your out ya mind 50 cal lead let's see a vid doing that


i'm with ya there, i'm not worried about fork hits, but I am worried about snapping a digest with that green dub dub. I'm flying out to new york soon and i figured that my "bracelet" could get past TSA and new york's stupid rules with out any problems.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

update on the effectiveness of the frameless rig. using 1842 I bagged 6 pigeons , 2 robins and a rabbit today, using 3/8 steel on the birds and 1/2 inch steel on the rabbit. headshots on all but 1 pigeon, ranges were 3yds to 20yds(rabbit). unfortunately they went into the pot before i took pictures. Almost all of the pigeons were thru and thru neck or headshots. After 4 days of frameless shooting I am just as accurate and precise as with my tourqe or ferret hunter.
I encourage anyone who hasn't tried this style to just do it, it is so much fun, and to quote Joey "it makes you feel like a superhero".


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > O brother think I stick with whizzing bb for a while I don't want to knock any digits off lol your out ya mind 50 cal lead let's see a vid doing that
> ...


maybe just bring the parts with u and assemble after u arrive that little room u get locked in has rubber gloves and can of lube ! Don't think I egg the on to much


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> 16YearOldWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Thanks for that image, now i'm mentally scarred for life.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha aw u will get over it I am sure ???????? Messing with ya


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well I am starting to get the hang of it I know it’s a tall can but gotta start some place ever got couple end shots that’s has to count for something pretty cool


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello
Frameless style was the reason why I ve orderd 1636.
Tried 1745 but was too hard for my 8mm steel for the beginning. 
Now I can hit a can on 10m. And I cant train so much ????

I never guess that I can use 35 y.o. frame with good accuracy.
And it is a lot of fun to see your friends faces when you are aiming, and after when you hit the target.

Next step I ll try 1842 or 2040

Bye


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Well I am starting to get the hang of it I know it's a tall can but gotta start some place ever got couple end shots that's has to count for something pretty cool


Ahh but can you cut it in half yet with those bbs 
In all seriousness though, this just goes to prove that, while a frame might help, the heart of the slingshot is the shooter.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

My next project will be 1745s and light arrows. If my dumb*** isn’t in the hospital by tomorrow I will post the results here. If I am in the hospital I will be posting some stitch pics. Or heck maybe some self stitching again.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Arrows best of luck fella I am just going to stick to bb s for a while not going to push to hard


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good Lord Son! If I had fingers like that I might be tempted to try handbanding myself. Do yourself a favor, if you really are 16, ditch the handbanding for now and find someone to teach you how to throw a knuckleball and a forkball. You'll make a gazillion dollars a year for as long as you want to work (you can legitimately throw either pitch at the highest level until you're sixty) with the added benefit of making the best hitters in the world look absolutely silly at the plate.

Did I mention the girls?


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Good Lord Son! If I had fingers like that I might be tempted to try handbanding myself. Do yourself a favor, if you really are 16, ditch the handbanding for now and find someone to teach you how to throw a knuckleball and a forkball. You'll make a gazillion dollars a year for as long as you want to work (you can legitimately throw either pitch at the highest level until you're sixty) with the added benefit of making the best hitters in the world look absolutely silly at the plate.
> 
> Did I mention the girls?


I just turned 17 last week, and used to be a pitcher for highschool baseball, but a head on collision two years ago ruined my shoulder for pitching.( seat belt was a blessing and a curse.)

Edit: Slingshots along with archery have been great as physical therapy for right shoulder. Unfortunately even though i am certainly strong enough to draw my 65lb recurve my shoulder won't let me do anything higher than 50 without causing extreme pain. To put the pain rate to scale, I would rather self stitch again rather than pull back a 65lb bow.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Guys!

I made a short plinking video with 1636 loop and empty snail house. 13-14 paces when I found my anchor and reference it was fun session.






But I will continue.
I love this style.
"While the others are drinking coke, but you are drinking kinley, you are drinking the same oversweeted liquid as those, who drinks coke, but altough you are different" - or so...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Beer mate Canadian pop lol


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey, I live 3 miles from the original cola factory.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

SonOfNature said:


> Hello Guys!
> I made a short plinking video with 1636 loop and empty snail house. 13-14 paces when I found my anchor and reference it was fun session.
> 
> 
> ...


Good shootin there partner.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your accident. The only good thing is, you are still young and heal fast. I don't heal like I used to. 
Take care of those hands. You are going to need them a long time.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Getting better the pouch keeps skinning my thumb have to stop for a bit get some softer leather


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Getting better the pouch keeps skinning my thumb have to stop for a bit get some softer leather


If you flip like it is a PFS the pouch shouldn't come in contact with your thumb. But if you still have the problem then you could try thin jacket leather, cheap at most thrift stores, and you get a lot of materiel for other projects.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

M Mars said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. The only good thing is, you are still young and heal fast. I don't heal like I used to.
> Take care of those hands. You are going to need them a long time.


Thanks, I will certainly need them as I plan to be a Chiropractor within 7 years.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Port boy said:


> Getting better the pouch keeps skinning my thumb have to stop for a bit get some softer leather


Hi,

3 Questions
1; what tube size is your setup
2; what is your draw length and tube length
3; are you using .177bbs

Cheers


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Every one seems to be using 1636, I’ll need to get my greedy little hands on some of that and shred som cans


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Works good bro u definitely need some !


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Working on a Pseudo-tapered frameless design, the squirrels need some population control around here, at least until i find some more rabbits. The 1842 has been quite proficient at further decimating the rabbit population, a little to effective, i think i killed them all. Head shots going clean thru at 25 to 40 ft. But gray squirrels are a tougher breed, I need to launch at least .38 caliber lead to ensure a clean kill. I have killed squirrels with 3/8 steel, but I learned the hard way that it just isn't humane several years ago. I hit 1 In the head 2 or 3 years ago but it got away, the next day I found it lying 30 ft away from where i hit it, ALIVE. it was still breathing but was unable to move. So I broke its neck and have yet to get over it. Unlike the dude who's wrist i snapped, he deserved it. But I do wonder what happened to him occasionally, he slapped my 11 year old sister for accidentally tripping him. I was in a different section of the store(i think it was walmart) when she came crying past looking for me. she told me what happened and I was about ready to kill the guy. I saw him, put him in a elbow-wrist lock and told him not to move until the cops arrive( for those who don't know, the human wrist is very fragile, less than 20 lbs of force will fracture the joint.) but the guy was drunk, and tried to swing at me, so i pulled his wrist back which promptly dislocated it. But i was p**sed and twisted his wrist about 180 degrees at the same time. He got arrested and I got a warning, I was 15 at the time. 
Good news is that My sister now joins me at Krav-maga every Tuesday and Thursday, so don't try to slap her.
Damn now I got my blood boiling over a post on slingshot bands. If you stayed on for the whole post then you get a round of applause and a cookie.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha do ya eat the squirrel or feed em to the hound dogs what kinda tree rats u have I have black grey and red and chippers I have black walnut trees and the nuts r starting to fall tree rats all over I have never eaten one how do u cook em and what’s the taste let me guess chicken with a hint of nut


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Haha do ya eat the squirrel or feed em to the hound dogs what kinda tree rats u have I have black grey and red and chippers I have black walnut trees and the nuts r starting to fall tree rats all over I have never eaten one how do u cook em and what's the taste let me guess chicken with a hint of nut


Haha, yes I eat them. I put steak seasoning on them with a rosemary sprig from my garden in the body cavity. Spit roasted over a hickory wood fire. They are sooooooo lean, no fat unless you get em late fall to mid winter. Also nothing like chicken. and the only nut here is me.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just like white tail very lean also cooks fast .well sounds good other than the rosemary not very found of it guess something I will have to try just have to trick the wife into it lol think u could do a pulled squirrel on a bun ha might trick her into that


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

you can also cook it in a dutch oven like rabbit or ant other game animal for all that goes, throw it in ther with seasonings os your choice, butter or fat, and som potatoes. mmmm mmmm it’s good, just takes a while to get to coals going to cook it.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

So guys back to original thread.
My wrist around is 19cm. So my frameless setup is 38 cm plus pouch 52mm (maybe).
After tying the whole setups length is approx 40 - 41cm.
My pull length is 72cm from my thumb to my anchor.
So i was trying .177bbs and i get plenty of handslaps, and thumb scrtaches by the pouch. Just because the ammo is too ligth.

Maybe I will try 1/4" steel balls.

But dedinitely for this length the .177 is too weak. Try longer loop or heavier ammo.
My first attempt to frameless was 1745 45cm loop and it hurts a lot with 8mm and 10mm steel.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SonOfNature said:


> So guys back to original thread.
> My wrist around is 19cm. So my frameless setup is 38 cm plus pouch 52mm (maybe).
> After tying the whole setups length is approx 40 - 41cm.
> My pull length is 72cm from my thumb to my anchor.
> ...


ya I try the 6mm balls my draw is 6cm less than u and I am getting my thumb beat up .1745 is some strong tubes I tryed a rig with 1845 tonight with 8mm balls and seemed ok S far as hand slap and thumb beat


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

SonOfNature said:


> So guys back to original thread.
> My wrist around is 19cm. So my frameless setup is 38 cm plus pouch 52mm (maybe).
> After tying the whole setups length is approx 40 - 41cm.
> My pull length is 72cm from my thumb to my anchor.
> ...


1745 for 8 or 10 mm steel is way over powered, for me the sweet spot is 16 inches active of 1842 with a 55mm pouch. Works very well with 9.5 steel or 14mm marbles. no hand slap or thumb scratches. I have about a 35 inch draw length as I'm 6'2" and draw right past my ear. the 1842 is good for target out to about 50 ft, then it starts to drop rapidly. so anything past that i have been using .40 caliber lead and 1745.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

I got samples from slingshooting.com
So I could try 1842 too.
BUT
first I must learn how to...
With weaker bands.
And I can only targetting. So no urgent need for try hunting setup. Btw good info.
Thanks


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got some 1/4 today but I tried it with the 1845 just because I know for a fact if u use under size tube with heavy ammo u will get a fork hit I have destroyed 2 sweet wood frames that way but I am thinking the single tube 1632 will throw a 1/4 ball I am going to rig up a pfs first just to be sure but from what I have read 1632 will do it


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

1/4 inch is the largest i shoot frameless anymore,had a *fork hit* with a marble that chipped the knuckle bone,now have a piece of free floating knuckle schrapnel,lol.i like the 1842 but the 1632 will throw 1/4 in pretty well


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

skarrd said:


> 1/4 inch is the largest i shoot frameless anymore,had a *fork hit* with a marble that chipped the knuckle bone,now have a piece of free floating knuckle schrapnel,lol.i like the 1842 but the 1632 will throw 1/4 in pretty well


Hm...
Well. It seems that frameless is style for guys with some injures from another part of life. I have free floating piece of knuckle on my left thumb (wrong left hook, but k.o. was set on) In past I trained kempo and mma, but not for events, just to be fit.

Frameless is not so popular in era of frame makers lol. What should they do. They will saw off hands for original custom frameless frames ????.

Since I found my anchor and reference I prefer frameless, maybe I am closer to tube. My first 2-3shots 1745 small soft superfiber pouch and 8mm, 10mm balls was forkhit. It hurts a lot. And later when 1636 arrived I began experimenting. Hai style, and hand set on Y with aluminium foil ball and ... wow its working.

The only one minus is

- dont have enough time for training.
Somebody must work

Bye


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Gotta love frameless shooting, long draw 1745 tubes and a paracord jacket with 5/8" marbles or a 2040 loop with .40 cal leads.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Gotta love frameless shooting, long draw 1745 tubes and a paracord jacket with 5/8" marbles or a 2040 loop with .40 cal leads.


I tried to put a paracord jacket on my 1842 but the diameter of the 550 cord seemed much to small, any tricks?


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> Gotta love frameless shooting, long draw 1745 tubes and a paracord jacket with 5/8" marbles or a 2040 loop with .40 cal leads.


Hi, 
Can you show some of your setups?
Maybe you and others will smile.
Today i lost my frameless setup. And I was so sad. Pissed off a lot.
Not because of financial value, but moral for me...

Btw

We are on holiday in Slovakia, and I ve a tube for one setup. So I tied up a new.
Plenty of shots were flying all around the target but not center. And cant hit. After break in it is a way different lot.
I ve collected som empty crab skeletons to smash em


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

A little show


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love frameless shooting, long draw 1745 tubes and a paracord jacket with 5/8" marbles or a 2040 loop with .40 cal leads.
> ...


I flare the ends out a little then melt them and gently tap them to flare the paracord into a bit of a funnel shape. Hope that helps!



SonOfNature said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love frameless shooting, long draw 1745 tubes and a paracord jacket with 5/8" marbles or a 2040 loop with .40 cal leads.
> ...


Firstly, empty crab shells - awesome idea . Second I sure will I'll take some photos when I get home right now don't have a set on me. Very sorry about your luck losing your set, good thing you were able to make another. One question, are you drawing to standard draw (I.e. To your cheek or corner of your mouth) or do you long draw? From personal experience, I'd say I much prefer long draw (3/4 draw) over short draw. I've never - thank God - had a hand hit shooting long draw, it's much more powerful and increases your range & for me it feels much more natural. I shoot some frames standard draw but when I go frameless it's always semi butterfly. One tip, selection an ammo type and stick with it for best results - for me it was marbles. Not for everyone but I intended to (& succeeded) in hunting with my setup so take that for what it's worth. I find the best all around ammo for serious frameless shooters to be either 10mm clay balls, or 3/8" steels. Readily available, small enough to carry many shots without a hassle & packs enough punch for rabbits and scores/pigeons.

Hope some of that is useful to you, happy shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Doves/Pigeons*


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> 16YearOldWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


3/8 steel and 5/8 inch marbles have been my choice as well, using these i beat my personal 1 day rabbit record with 9 rabbits in total, all headshots, all instant death. would like to order some 1745 for squirrels though, not gonna shoot any thing with 1842 and expect or to take down a squirrel humanely.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > 16YearOldWoodturner said:
> ...


Hunting is illegal in my country with cattys. And I ve found good n relatively cheap source on them. I dont plan to change ammo and setup now.
Good ammo which is available and cheap. And to setup... "beware the man with one slingshot"


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> 16YearOldWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Btw
I use short draw, to corner of my mouth. I know, I could get extra range and fps, but now it is enough. I wonder people who can shoot frameless semi/full butteefly.

10mm clay ammo is good stuff?
I drive a lot, because of my job. So maybe clays d be cheaper for shooting on lunch breaks. Empty beer cans or tuna tins are averywhere.

2040 or 1842 d handle 8mm steel and 10mm clay? This d be next level maybe later. I dont have experiences under 15 degrees of celsius.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

SonOfNature said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > 16YearOldWoodturner said:
> ...


2040 or 1842 would work just fine for either, 1842 has been working very well with 5/8 marbles and 9.5 steel, so i am sure that 2040 would be more than enough for 10mm clay, also clay works very well if you aren't using a catchbox.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

I was checking the weights.
I must give a chance for 8mm lead.
From 8mm steel, I had handslaps at 450% elongation.

Clay is lightweight ammo, but [email protected]#$n cheap.
10kg from pottery i can get for 3.50$
27$ is bilie roller 10mm, plus something for making uniform "sauseges for boilie roller..

We will see later Lads.

Bye


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I haven't gotten around to posting been quite busy & posting some other projects. Headed on a trip to my fathers farm tomorrow for a few days which has two pluses: 1.Plenty of opportunities to hunt 2. Ample space to show shone frameless setups bs their abilities.

Quick question: where are you located that it's legal to hunt robins with a slingshot?


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Sounds good!
I am located in Hungary.
You can not hunt even rats or pests legally with air rifle.
The legal air rifle power for common people here is 7.5J ????

The funny is, that you can have a slingshot with wrist rest, as I am right, in Germany you can not. And the air rifle power is also limited to 7.5J

When you have a good combo, flatband good taper and right ammo. You can easily get 20+ J of power.

But I love tubes, they last and last and last... they are cheap, durable ...

So...


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Lads, 
How its going?


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

pretty good, its about time to revive this thread, i have been working on a new sling that will be on the build forum later today. 
Even though we all know that frames aren't necessary they sure are fun to make.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Cheers,

Just stopped for a few minutes somewhere in Slovakia. So I fired some shots on empty can I ve found.

????????❤






Aim right, shoot straight!


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

And again... after 10h of driving and 2 meetings...


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

It's wonderful what has been achieved so far. :violin:


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Lads,
5 eurocent killshot


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shot fella I finally stepped up to 1842 tubes but not as good as u yet


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks,

I ve tried 1745 with 10mm steel. 
I was told for frameless light bands, tiny pouches... 
So in next I will try balls from sussex 7mm. They are between 9mm marbles and 8mm steel. But they are smaller... so I d need smaller pouches. A lot of experimenting


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Lads,

#$! I came back to normal catapults. But I cant feel the rubber so much, as frameless style. I can hit small thing more often then with catty and flatbands...
I still did not try flats as frameless..

Maybe once, when I d feel the intuition for experimenting with this one. So still 1636 for targets maybe 2040 for longer distance, I made a new 1745 today, so maybe I ll try tomorrow. Previous big pouch wasnt so lucky choice.
Cheers


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SonOfNature said:


> And again... after 10h of driving and 2 meetings...


u still shooting framless not sure how i missed vid


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Ladies and Gentleman!

How its going with frameless?
What is your favourite setup?
Me still shooting 8mm steel
.5 or .6mm flats
15-15mm something between 21 - 17cm active

Cheers


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Been shooting 2040 tube with clay and it's a fun combination about a 29in draw

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow. I began w 1636, tried 1842 and 2040. But after I connected two flats with two pouches it is a way to go. I love the rings. And it can be fairly accurate with peoper cut


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> update on the effectiveness of the frameless rig. using 1842 I bagged 6 pigeons , 2 robins and a rabbit today, using 3/8 steel on the birds and 1/2 inch steel on the rabbit. headshots on all but 1 pigeon, ranges were 3yds to 20yds(rabbit). unfortunately they went into the pot before i took pictures. Almost all of the pigeons were thru and thru neck or headshots. After 4 days of frameless shooting I am just as accurate and precise as with my tourqe or ferret hunter.
> I encourage anyone who hasn't tried this style to just do it, it is so much fun, and to quote Joey "it makes you feel like a superhero".


robins?


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe i had wrong brand.
I have measured by chrony my tubes and was so slow


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> 1745 for 8 or 10 mm steel is way over powered, for me the sweet spot is 16 inches active of 1842 with a 55mm pouch. Works very well with 9.5 steel or 14mm marbles. no hand slap or thumb scratches. I have about a 35 inch draw length as I'm 6'2" and draw right past my ear. the 1842 is good for target out to about 50 ft, then it starts to drop rapidly. so anything past that i have been using .40 caliber lead and 1745.


I’m in the same boat. So I shoot 9.5mm steel, have you ever chronograph the 1842 with 9.5 steel? Also I want to shoot 10mm lead, how fast does the 1745 get it moving. Thanks again


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> update on the effectiveness of the frameless rig. using 1842 I bagged 6 pigeons , 2 robins and a rabbit today, using 3/8 steel on the birds and 1/2 inch steel on the rabbit. headshots on all but 1 pigeon, ranges were 3yds to 20yds(rabbit). unfortunately they went into the pot before i took pictures. Almost all of the pigeons were thru and thru neck or headshots. After 4 days of frameless shooting I am just as accurate and precise as with my tourqe or ferret hunter.
> I encourage anyone who hasn't tried this style to just do it, it is so much fun, and to quote Joey "it makes you feel like a superhero".


Wood cutter. I just picked up frameless about two weeks ago. I’ve been using 1636 and 1842. It looks like my eight teen 42 set up is slower at shooting my 7.62 mm steel and 9.5 mm steel. However it does shoot my 10 mm lead right at the 200 ft./s mark. What is your recommended bands for frameless 9.5 mm steel. What sort of speeds are you getting with a 1636 and 1842 with your different size steals?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

@europunk
Mate, I just checked the @16YearOldWoodturner profile..... he last visited this forum JUN 28, 2022.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

He has a new profile I think it's @CallousedKnuckles


----------



## CallousedKnuckles (5 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> He has a new profile I think it's @CallousedKnuckles


aye that's me


----------



## B. Terrier (7 mo ago)

So addicted to frameless! It's all I shoot.

Maybe we can get a frameless category on the forum so we don't rant and rave about it in general discussion? 🤣


----------



## CallousedKnuckles (5 mo ago)

B. Terrier said:


> So addicted to frameless! It's all I shoot.
> 
> Maybe we can get a frameless category on the forum so we don't rant and rave about it in general discussion? 🤣


Nah, let the unenlightened see us.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Frameless is just another style of slingshot shooting shared on this forum, like PFS. 

..... maybe we should start a butterfly catagory.


----------

